# Need someone to Mod an Aleph mule and Novatac 120p



## blackbalsam (Nov 2, 2011)

As the title says i would like to have an Aleph Mule i have that has a 5800k xm-l modded to another xm-l that has around a 4500k tint. Also i have a stock Novatac 120p that i would like modded to a xm-l with around a 4500k tint. Hope someone will be interested in doing these mods for me...Thanks in advance for any replies...Pleas post here, PM me or e-mail me at Blackbalsam6214(at)gmail (dot) com......Thanks...Robert.....:thumbsup:


----------

